# Change the OutlookSecureTempFolder using GPO



## james91 (Jan 21, 2014)

douse anyone know how to change the OutlookSecureTempFolder
located in HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\14.0\Outlook\Security\ path using GPO. 

Im trying to hide the C: drive of all windows 7 workstations but previous attempt caused an issue with attachment in outlook.


----------

